# Gwynbeth2011 huge cash prizes again



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

wish it was closer and not on a week day!


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Join us*

Faye, book a day's holiday and come join us. I travel from South to North Wales fairly regularly when I am judging and will be judging at the Angelsey Show this year. I do not find the journey too bad at all. 
Phase 1 judging will start about 10.00 onwards for the Part Breds and later for the Veterans so you could either travel the evening before - there is plenty of stabling or in the morning. Depending what sections you are entering your start time may be later. Phase 2 follows on from Phase 1 with the Competitors Receptions mid afternoon and the the finalists from Phase 2 will go forward to phase 3 under the floodlights. It is a full day
and once again you could stay.
I will update this thread regularly but please do come back to me if you have any other questions or concerns.
As soon as the format and timetable is firmed I will put the details here as well.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd be in the partbreds. 

It would require me to take 2 days off work and I'll have only just started my new job! Mind you it is on my birthday so may see If I can swing the day off for that reason.
I do think that it would be a very very big ask for a 4 yearold pony!

When do entries close so I can see how long I have to decide!?
I'm not gooing to the Anglesey Show this year! I've got loads of bad luck at that show and am superstitious so not risking my new boy. I've been there for 5 years running (2004 to 2008) and every year I've had a major problem, I've had horses tieing up, suspensory tendons go, lame horses, colicy horses, everything. I'm doing Denbigh and Flint Instead.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Webite*

Please note the correct website address for SWPA who are staging this Event for us at their Championships

www.southwestponyassociation.co.uk

Apologies for the error


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

David *Broomes Centre is ideal for young horses - plenty of space and warming up areas. The GwynBeth is in three phases during the day *
*Phase 1 - all Competitors. Phase 2 the selection from phase 1. Then there is a break for the Competitors Receptions to meet the sponsors and Judges etc., with drinks and canapes. Phase 3 the selection from Phase 2 and the final line up in evening dress under the flood lights.*
*The Horses have plenty of rest time. Also you could enjoy the Saturday and Sunday and enter the SWPA Classes - make a weekend of it. As GwynBeth is a non qualifying Class the closing dates for entries late August or as soon as you know. I will keep updating this site so you will know how things are moving.*
*Sorry about your bad luck at Angelsey but I will bring a little ray of sunshine and good luck for the Competitors this year!!*


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr Martin Davies will be joining Mr Robert Parker Jones and Miss Julie Crowley to judge the GwynBeth2011 Part Bred Classes to find the GwynBeth2011 Champion


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

The three Judges will rotate during the three Phases so they will have the opportunity to see as many Competitors as possible.
Please do ask if you have any queries


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gwyneth Edgar will judge the Veterans.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Update*

Entry fees will be £25 for the first and £10 for any other classes within the GwynBeth event.

This thread will be updated regularly going forward as following a meeting with SWPA the timetable and schedule is now being compiled and will be available mid May.

The timing for the day will be much the same as last year - depending on entries - with phase 1 commencing at 10.00 followed by phase 2 thenCompetitor Receptions. Phase 3 will then be under the floodlights at approx 6.30pm A full day of Showing for those getting to Phase 3.

The Veterans will have a shorter format and probably start later so they can plenty of relaxtion time and enjoy their moment. 

Please do contact with a PM or add your question or query to this thread.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Over £3000 in cash prize monies already. If you would like to join our Sponsors
please remember no amount is too large or small. Is there an International member of this forum who would like to sponsor and be our first International Sponsor - why not set a trend? Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

